# Accelerating on its own! CEco M/T



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

it is an drive by wire throttle body, so I could see it happen. Are you sure cruise control is off or you do not have it installed? what gear were you in, was it down hill, did you put it in Neutral and see if it still accelerated?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

northvibe said:


> it is an drive by wire throttle body, so I could see it happen. Are you sure cruise control is off or you do not have it installed? what gear were you in, was it down hill, did you put it in Neutral and see if it still accelerated?


I was actually going slightly uphill. No cruise control on the car. I first noticed it in 3rd gear.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

was your foot completely OFF the gas, or just slightly on and it pulled? did you see the rpm's increase?

Ok so let me just clarify this in my head, you were in 3rd gear (manual trans). Going up a hill, foot is off gas and off clutch and the car accels? How fast did it accel?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

northvibe said:


> was your foot completely OFF the gas, or just slightly on and it pulled? did you see the rpm's increase?
> 
> Ok so let me just clarify this in my head, you were in 3rd gear (manual trans). Going up a hill, foot is off gas and off clutch and the car accels? How fast did it accel?


 
Slightly up hill, and it accelerated faster the longer I let it which is why I noticed it. I first felt the car pull forward, so I popped the clutch and watched the RPM's go to about 2000 and stay.


----------

